# Looking for a Boot Hill GM on Unseen Servant PbP gaming



## rredmond (Feb 14, 2020)

Howdy folks, I have a bunch of players over on www.unseenservant.us that are looking to play a western themed game. They'd prefer to play on Unseen Servant, which is a pretty simple forum based PbP site, so I figured I'd check and see if anyone would be interested. Most of the players play in other PbP games on the site, thus their reasoning to not seek a game elsewhere. Also Unseen Servant is a pretty positive and supportive place to game. We've got plenty of games there but looking for that Boot Hill one!

Any help, suggestions, or (better yet) if you'd like to GM a game, please come on over. Heads up that the first two posts (after registration) are moderated, as an anti-spam measure, but after that everything is pretty easy-peasy. 

Please let me know if there are any questions. Thanks!
--Ron--


----------

